# kingfish



## kev (Sep 26, 2004)

i'll be in ocean city,nj on sept. 16,17,18.want to fish for something easy with kids.preferably something they can eat.will the kings be around still then?also,anyone know a good baitshop in oc?thanks guys.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Bait shop*

Fin-atics, ask for Ed.


----------



## cfishigotu (Aug 27, 2003)

Kev, I don't go to Ocean City alot. I do a few ASAC tournaments there every year. But, I would bet you will find those tasty little Kings everywhere in the Surf. Just remember to keep you line tight when you get one on. Good Luck.

Carl


----------



## kev (Sep 26, 2004)

thanks guys,i'll post a report when i get home.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

use small hooks and pick-up Fishbites bloodworm strips,we caught a load of kings from the suds in cape may monday


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

*Fishbites*

Those fishbites are great but they dont last that long I went through about two packs in a four hour period. And that was cutting them in half. Well most of them were killed by those snapper blues in the Great Egg Inlet.


----------



## Creeker (Sep 2, 2005)

Kev, I agree with "junk"; fishbites work well. We just got back from OC today and caught many Kingie's with them. Cut them in 1/2 inch sections. Any longer the blues shred them. Fin-Atics on West is a good bait/tackle shop or Whale Creek in Strathmere. Good luck.


----------

